# Inversor + Temporizador



## steinlager (Feb 19, 2007)

Estoy buscando un circuito para controlar un motor , y necesito q invierta el sentido de la corriente para invertir el del motor, con un temporizador q determine el tiempo entre cada inversion de corriente.

Soy nuevo y bueno espero q me ayuden


----------



## Apollo (Feb 20, 2007)

Hola steinlager:

Normalmente para este tipo de aplicaciones utilizas un Puente H, construído como en el link, con transistores, pero también puedes utilizar Mosfet o hasta relevadores. Y el temporizador...  puedes hacer uno muy sencillo con un 555.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## steinlager (Feb 20, 2007)

hola disculpa, (soy nuevo en esto ) tip 31 y tip 32 son los nombres de los transistores?, y como los acoplo a los 2 circuitos ?

A ver yo quiero q el motor gire en una direccion, cuando se activa el temporizador en otra, cuando se desactiva en la del principio, asi de una manera constante, no es necesario un rele o relay?


----------



## Apollo (Feb 20, 2007)

Hola steinlager:

Si, Tip 31 Tip32 con las matrículas de los transistores, así los pides en las tiendas.

Para que gire en un sentido o en otro, debes tener voltaje en una de las entradas (Nunca las dos juntas porque quemas los transistores):

Giro 1: Avance = 6V / Retroceso = 0V (Giro normal)

Giro 2: Avance = 0V / Retroceso = 6V (Giro con el temporizador).

Para lograr el efecto, puedes poner un transistor NPN a la salida del 555 (En configuración de emisor común), y conectas la salida directa a "Avance" y la salida con el transistor a "Retroceso", el transistor NPN tiene la cualidad de funcionar como un "Inversor", de esta manera siempre vas a tener polaridades inversas en los dos puntos de control.

Saludos


----------



## steinlager (Feb 20, 2007)

yet ... esto de configuracion emisor comun lo tengo q buscar q lo di este año en electronica


----------



## Apollo (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola steinlager:

Mira, más o menos esta es la configración de la que te hablaba, a la salida del timer obtienes dos controles opuestos para implementar en el puente H, obviamente tienes que adecuar el citcuito a tus necesidades.

Con respecto a los valores de los componentes, en el turotial está la fórmula para determinar los valores exactos. O puedes probar con diferentes valores sin hacer las cuentas, pero no es tan exacto. Los componentes que influyen el la variaión de tiempo son  R2 y C1.
NOTA -- R2  no puede ser menor a 1k por que se genera mucha corriente de descarga y podrías quemar el 555.

Saludos


----------



## marquius (May 25, 2010)

hola que tal me podrian ayudar? tengo este circuito de un seguidor de lineas: http://www.tecnosalva.com/robot-seguidor-línea 
el cual es analogo y desearia implementarle un circuito inversor de giro a los motores para que si hay un tipo de obstaculo el retroceda y vuelva a seguir la linea en reversa o en todo caso si no puede pasar el obstaculo el se apague como puedo conectar este circuito de giro q tengo :
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/04/inversor-de-giro-de-motor-con.htmlu algun otro que me puedan brindar?? 

espero me puedan ayudar!! gracias
marcos viteri


----------

